# Plow lifting mechanisms



## sqdqo (May 6, 2002)

Are there any lift mechanisms other than a winch that are worth using? I see the electric units that attach to your front rack but I think I would fold up my rack when stacking snow against the bank. I break my cable at least once a year and have now gone to the synthetic rope but it is already starting to fray.


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

sqdqo;1090039 said:


> Are there any lift mechanisms other than a winch that are worth using? I see the electric units that attach to your front rack but I think I would fold up my rack when stacking snow against the bank. I break my cable at least once a year and have now gone to the synthetic rope but it is already starting to fray.


There are some spring assisted hand lift mechanisms that work pretty decent, but they are usually specific to the plow tube that you have, unless you can modify them. I have no idea about the electric units?

Anyhow, not quite sure why you are having trouble with the rope fraying. Are you using a fairlead that is made for synthetic rope? If your fairlead has any scratches or dirt on it, it will fray the rope.

I use a short 10' section of 1/4" synthetic rope rather than the 3/16" rope that comes with the winch. I also use a 3' section of the rope sleeve that takes the abuse from running over the fairlead and protects it from the dirt. This will be the third year for that 10' section... and it looks like it will hold up fine this year.

Also, it pays to pull the rope off every once in a while and clean it.

Good luck.


----------



## sqdqo (May 6, 2002)

I do have the proper fairlead, maybe I will just get a short section of rope instead of full length that I have on there.


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

sqdqo;1090163 said:


> I do have the proper fairlead, maybe I will just get a short section of rope instead of full length that I have on there.


Yep, get a 10' section of the 1/4" Amsteel rope, and get a 3 foot section of the nylon sleeve to put it through. Keep that sleeve down by the clamp so that it is running over the fairlead and not the rope.

Not sure what kind of winch you have, so getting the 1/4" rope attached to the drum can take a little "fiddling".


----------



## sqdqo (May 6, 2002)

I'm pretty sure it's a warn winch


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=776753&highlight=rope#post776753

You can check the above thread, it shows what I did to solve the problem.


----------



## Mnflyboy (Dec 13, 2009)

I bought a 2" wide x 20' long hand winch strap from Northern Hydraulics, cut it in half and put 10' on my winch for snow plowing. Seems to work pretty good and when the first 10' wears out I've got the other 10 footer waiting in the cabinet. Cost was like $15.

Jaye(Mn)


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

That's pretty cool... how did you attach the strap to the winch drum? 



Mnflyboy;1090788 said:


> I bought a 2" wide x 20' long hand winch strap from Northern Hydraulics, cut it in half and put 10' on my winch for snow plowing. Seems to work pretty good and when the first 10' wears out I've got the other 10 footer waiting in the cabinet. Cost was like $15.
> 
> Jaye(Mn)


----------



## Mnflyboy (Dec 13, 2009)

Dave,
Good ol Duct tape holds the end on....then when you wind er up, the wrapping tension holds er tight. Plowed all last winter and the strap still looks like new. The tennis ball is just to hold the end tight into the rollers when the plow isn't attached.

Jaye(Mn)


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

Mnflyboy;1091292 said:


> Dave,
> Good ol Duct tape holds the end on....then when you wind er up, the wrapping tension holds er tight. Plowed all last winter and the strap still looks like new. The tennis ball is just to hold the end tight into the rollers when the plow isn't attached.
> 
> Jaye(Mn)


Thanks Jaye... I think I'll make one up for "just in case".


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

I had a polaris 300 with plow and originally used a winch to lift it. It used a lot of battery power and i found myself having to leave it run in the back of the truck between jobs. when the winch took a crap i decided to try something different. grabbed one of those electric lift cylinders ( i believe its a screw type) and made a setup similar to a full size pickup lift. Worked awesome. Lifted faster than the winch and used 1/3 the power. Not as powerful, but at the end where i hooked the chain, i could lift easily 250 lbs. Just removed it all from the polaris, i bought a new honda rancher 420 at and havent mounted it yet. I'll get some pictures up when its done.


----------



## The LawnRanger (Oct 25, 2010)

I have a polaris with Tracks with a Hydraulic lift Boss V-Plow love not having to get out and change blade angle


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

Mnflyboy;1090788 said:


> I bought a 2" wide x 20' long hand winch strap from Northern Hydraulics, cut it in half and put 10' on my winch for snow plowing. Seems to work pretty good and when the first 10' wears out I've got the other 10 footer waiting in the cabinet. Cost was like $15.
> 
> Jaye(Mn)


just got my strap and installed it. the synthetic rope always got flattened.
this already is. i have the warn fairlead. but with plastic rollers from
blitzkrueg.com in wis.


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

Mnflyboy;1090788 said:


> I bought a 2" wide x 20' long hand winch strap from Northern Hydraulics, cut it in half and put 10' on my winch for snow plowing. Seems to work pretty good and when the first 10' wears out I've got the other 10 footer waiting in the cabinet. Cost was like $15.
> 
> Jaye(Mn)


just got my strap and installed it. the synthetic rope always got flattened.
this already is. i have the warn fairlead. but with plastic rollers from
blitzkrueg.com in wis.loks like a neat setup with more loadbearing
across the roller.tanks!--irv toms
ps.-what kind of plow setup do you have.cant read the sticker.


----------



## Mnflyboy (Dec 13, 2009)

72" Moose RM3 on a 09 Rhino with Rt30 winch. Plows like a sob. My addition for this year is a summit coolant heater.... to keep me nice and warm.

Jaye(Mn)


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

would be great to have for the shop but too wide for sidewalks. my
neighbors would ***** about not having clean sidewalks for free.
i do it to help our mail lady out. so who is the dummy here? wear out
equipment to help others for free.


----------

